# first family pony



## mark1000 (17 May 2015)

Hi all we are looking at buying a pony for our family my daughter of 9 is taking lessons and did have a pony on part loan untill we got messed about we are going to see a welsh sec C gelding 13hh just wondering what would be the max rider weight we could put on him


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 May 2015)

Not quite sure, do you mean you want novice  adults to ride out for an hour or more on a regular basis, in which case the pony would be too small, but I suppose a competent  light adult could ride it for a short time. I am assuming it is full grown and in good condition. You only want a light rider on a young horse or pony, and a young pony would not be ideal for a novice rider.
The management of any pony is quite complex, you need appropriate facilities and the pony needs company as they are herd animals. Also lessons are ongoing as there are so many things to learn. Obviously girls nearly always want their own pony, but it does not always work out esp if parents are non horsey, you have to be prepared to look after it, pay  for it, and meet new people at the yard, some of whom will be helpful. A a good supportive yard manager is ideal, but may be difficult to find. Possibly a place which has both a riding school and liveries would suit.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 May 2015)

A pony suitable for all the family to ride is not really an option if the family can't ride properly already.
I think it is important that your daughter [and you] realise that RS ponies under instruction tend to be better behaved than many normal ponies, they are selected for their suitability for the job and are worked quite hard, so they tend to be reasonably well behaved.
I would not buy a pony until your daughter is able to do all the necessary day to day care of pony and tack and is able to ride all the school ponies, can walk trot canter and gallop in school and out hacking, plus do a small round of jumps which are a reasonable size.
Our local RS has a club for youngsters, so in winter they do management classes every week and in summer they do pony camp, albeit at the same yard, but they sleep over.


----------



## mark1000 (17 May 2015)

Hi thanks for the replys the pony is 8yo basicly light use around areana for a novice adult im 5.7 and about 11.5 stone im guessing that i would be to heavy i did ride a pony that was same build but was 14hh tho she seamed a bit small for 14hh she didnt bat a eye lid but we are going harfs with my brother and his kids so makes it a bit easyer


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 May 2015)

I don't really think that one pony will fit the bill, all the riders need to learn to ride properly under instruction on RS ponies. Your pony can't be expected to give "pony  rides" to all and sundry, and the adults need to make sure it is looked after properly. If you are buying a pony to save money on lessons, this is not a good idea.
The pony and the child can't be kept circling round and round in an arena, they need to be out and about.
And yes, you would be too heavy for a small pony. I suggest you all learn to ride properly before buying one, sitting on a pony is not the same as learning to ride.


----------



## mark1000 (17 May 2015)

Hi thanks the pony will be going all over not just areana also lessons will still be ongoing im thinking that if i get the pony trained for road use i would be able to take out on cart would that be ok with my weight


----------



## Shay (17 May 2015)

As an  less experienced rider you'll probably be too heavy to routinely ride something this small.  You can't drive them unless they have been broken to drive.  Not all ponies can do that - in fact the majority can't.  Ride / drive ponies have their own issues as they can be a bit on the forehand and heavy in the hand, especially for a small rider.  (And before I get killed by all the experienced carriage drivers on here - I do know not all are!)

To be honest it sounds as if you and the family might benefit from a bit more experience both ridden and unmounted.  Have you thought about a family riding holiday?  Perhaps the ones where you also have to car for the animal?  Or the adults could do the BHS horse owner's course and the children the Pony Club progressives?  Great grounding for getting your own!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 May 2015)

The same thing applies for driving as for riding, both pony and rider need to be trained, to buy a pony which can do all this for all of you is well nigh impossible!


----------



## mark1000 (18 May 2015)

Ok well we are going a head with it anyway iv always wanted to be around horses and so as the wife my kids love it and just want them to be happy and get what we didnt when we where kids would just be easyer if we could find something we could all ride or even drive


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 May 2015)

Well it is a recipe for disaster, you seem to have little understanding of the needs of the pony, or the skills required. It is a big responsibility and a lot of things can go very wrong.
I suggest you forget the whole idea till you have more experience. My advice is that you get a share of a pony for your daughter and send the others for riding and driving lessons, and to learn a lot more about horse management. One small pony is not going to fit the bill and your daughter will probably outgrow it in a few years.
Driving a pony is a whole different ball game, a novice pony and a novice driver is a bad combination, a bit like expecting a pre -teenager to drive a motor car on a motorway without any training whatsoever.


----------



## sarahw123 (21 May 2015)

Yes you would be too heavy for a 13hh section c. 
You've received some good advise so far but you seem adamant to ignore. 
Buying and keeping a pony is not like buying a kitten or puppy, you seem quite flippant about the whole situation. At least learn how to ride and look after a horse first! 
Quite astounded at some people's ignorance


----------



## sarcasm_queen (24 May 2015)

"I came here to ask the experienced people for advice, but I didn't like it so I'll ignore it". 

You could get hurt.
The pony could get hurt.
Your 9 year old daughter could get hurt. 
You can 'be around horses' without buying your own.


----------



## Rollin (24 May 2015)

Of course you are too heavy.  I used to ride my son's 13hh pony but I weighed 8stone!!

I bought my first horse for ride and drive but he was a 15 year old schoolmaster, who starred in many films and had worked in harness in Central London.  

Carriage driving is great fun for all the family BUT very very dangerous, if horse and rider have not been properly trained.

I would recommend you prioritise your needs.  Daughter or you?

In the future you may find a suitable horse/pony for both of you.  Take your time and take advise.  If your daughter, yourself or your pony were badly injured, you would never forgive yourself.


----------

